# Recycle Bin Won't Empty For One File?!?!



## jcstar620 (Apr 21, 2008)

hey 
so basically i can delete any files and be able to empty it except for one file. This file was previously a video in the format of 3GP and ive also noticed all files ending in this extension wont delete or empty and i dont even know why?!?!

I have tried restoring files but they wont restore so i can copy them elswhere to delete on other computers but have failed.

please can someone help me solve this issue?

thank you!!


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

See if you can "move" them from the recycle bin and delete on boot using something like Unlocker. 

http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/

To move the file, highlight it, go up to the Edit in the toolbar. You should see the option to move it to another folder. After installing Unlocker, you will have a shortcut in right click to bring it up for files you want to get rid of.


----------



## jcstar620 (Apr 21, 2008)

right ive tried it, but no use. i also forgot to mention that it takes a long time to calculate its remaining time to delete it. So i bascially cancel the deleting because it takes ages to delete and movin these files folders to folders. I have let it run for liek an hour once but still no movemtent :/

thanks
joanne


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello jcstar620

Welcome to TSF

Sounds like you may have a corrupt file somewhere or possibly a virus

Try this first

1. Right-click the recycle bin and select *Properties*
2. Select the *C:* drive and check the *Do not move files to the Recycle Bin*
Click *OK*
3. That will completely disable the recycle bin.
4. Reboot, then re-enable the recycle bin
5. Go into the Recycle bin, right click the folder and select delete and see if that deletes the folder

Post results :smile:

Regards




Craig


----------



## jcstar620 (Apr 21, 2008)

Im afraid it still doesnt work :/

but i do thank all for your help, maybe it can be a corrupt file :/ ,, its always the ones that can only be played on quicktime. 
The file was originally a video that i coverted into an mp3 but the mp3 seems fine except the video just won't delete :| .

thanks
joanne


----------



## Jacee (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you tried deleting it in safe mode?

Do you get any message when trying to delete it?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes good idea jacee,

as the system reboots into normal mode it should replace the files and then when you re-enable the recycle bin

_Start\Control Panel\Appearance and Personalization\Personalization\Change Desktop Icons

Check the recycle bin and click apply_

it should re-appear and should work :smile:

Regards




Craig


----------



## jcstar620 (Apr 21, 2008)

hey

THANKS SOO SOO MUCH! Jacce XD and of course the tech support team thanks soo much! im soo happy now ,, feels better now its empty lol 

so if i have another problem shud i post a new post?


thanks
joanne


----------



## Jacee (Jan 4, 2008)

Since this problem is solved, it would be best to start a new thread if you have a different question. :wave:


----------



## JMaxx87 (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm having the same problem but with another kind of file. A 577 kb .dat file it says. It calculates the time to delete, and the little green bar thing keeps scrolling from left to right then repeats. When I try to delete it, I end up canceling the deletion process when I see it wont delete. For some reason, the attempt to delete it slows down my computer greatly, and when I click to open a folder, like for instance, Computer or Control Panel, the folder window is all white with nothing in the address bar. After some time, my computer ends up freezing due to it. However, I've noticed that if I don't bother the file, my computer runs decently. I've tried to delete it in safe mode, but to no avail. I see you said something about deleting it on safe mode and then re-enabling the recycle bin. I'm a bit confused on that. 

Also, I've called the support from the store I bought my computer at, best buy, and spoke to their Geek Squad computer support specialists, and they told me that if I can't pay for it to be serviced, the best thing is to restore to factory settings, which I don't really know how to do, 1, and 2, I don't want to do unless absolutely necessary. I read here it could be a corrupted file, and I was told that (along with read here) that it could be a virus. I've done a virus scan using CA Anti-Virus, and nothing has come up. I've done a spyware scan, and same thing. 

If you can, further explain what you were saying about the safe mode and the re-enabling so I could see if I could take that route. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tjd23 (Feb 8, 2009)

if you are still having problems with that file JMaxx87 i may have a solution...
fist know the exact location of that file and the filename...write it down.
Now go into the command prompt and type:

cd C:\ and hit enter

that brings you to your root directory
you will see the command line as C:\>
next type:

del "location and filename" the location and filename you wrote down 
exactly as it shows and hit enter
it should prompt you for yes or no say yes and see what happens


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

if there is spaces in the path make sure to rap it in quotes.


----------

